

Google Axis - jeffmiller
http://www.googleaxis.com/

======
jaysonelliot
Well, at least it proves that bad UX on the Web isn't entirely the fault of
Flash.

~~~
afx
It's never fault of Flash, but the "programmers" that misuse it.

------
jeswin
If this isn't done by Google, I don't think it is fair to use their brand. I
wouldn't be surprised if Google sends a take down notice.

------
marcusbooster
mr doob did this originally as a chrome experiment:
<http://mrdoob.com/projects/chromeexperiments/google_sphere/>

------
statictype
I don't get it. Is this a demo of Chrome's capabilities? Or something more
than that?

~~~
callmevlad
I highly doubt that this is Google sanctioned. I think it's some just playing
around. (DNS info seems to back up that hunch.)

~~~
l0nwlf
No way this is Google sanctioned.

It is registered by some "Mark Oakley <d237447q@gmail.com>".

------
swombat
Wow, DHTML! I hadn't seen this in 10 years at least!

------
Pahalial
Kind of cool, but mostly ow. The last thing our eyes need is to move around
even less within the scope of a computer screen. I'm going to stick to image
searches that are less likely to aggravate my mild myopia.

------
esonica
There is a link on this page to <http://www.googledemolition.com/> also, which
looks like another project waiting for a takedown notice..

~~~
JonnieCache
This appears to be a tribute to the Cascade virus from the 80s.

[http://kannan.jumbledthoughts.com/index.php/cascade-virus-
do...](http://kannan.jumbledthoughts.com/index.php/cascade-virus-down-the-
memory-lane/)

That page includes the ASM source code. Pretty interesting as it was the first
malware to encrypt itself.

------
westy92
Very interesting. Could either be very cool or very aggravating, depending on
your perspective. :P

------
audyyy
This would be more fun if I could use it with my NES gun

~~~
JonnieCache
[http://www.zerosign.net/index.php/2006/03/15/nes-zapper-
mous...](http://www.zerosign.net/index.php/2006/03/15/nes-zapper-mouse/)

------
barista
And the point of this is????

------
knowsnothing613
it'd be better on kinect.

Microsoft should buy this company:

<http://lightblueoptics.com/products/light-touch/>

They claim to turn any surface into a touch screen. Combine that with kinect's
technology, and microsoft has a revolutionary UX that could beat apple &
google in the mobile, local, and web space.

